# my first attempts at duck calls



## thekctermite

I've been making turkey calls for quite some time and finally decided to start trying my luck with duck calls. I got some toneboard inserts, tuned them up, and turned barrels for the calls. The bands are brass or aluminum, an are polished on the lathe.

This is my first call. It is curly claro walnut with numerous coats of boiled linseed oil for the finish. Very old school duck call looks with the oil finish, incredible sound.


----------



## thekctermite

This is my second one. It is African blackwood with an aluminum band. I buffed and waxed this on with my Beall system.


----------



## thekctermite

And finally a cocobolo call. Not a great piece of cocobolo...I think it might be the honduran or nicaraguan stuff and not mexican. Too light and orange-ish for my liking. But the sound is great. Also buffed and waxed this one.

I've got an osage orange one with laquer drying on it as well as one I turned from a scrap of goncalo alves 4x4 post. Pics coming on those two...


----------



## firehawkmph

Looks good Termite,
I like the lighter cocobolo one. Even thought it's lighter, it still looks great. Sounds like there will be a lot of quackin' goin' on at your place.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Ella Menneau P.

Those are really beautiful!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo

Those are great!!! I love the consistency in the shape that you are getting. I have a problem with consistency when I'm turning something. I really like the buffed finish. I don't know much about duck calls but they look great to me. How big are they?
Ken


----------



## thekctermite

Kenbo said:


> How big are they?
> Ken


Thanks Ken and everybody. The band is 1/2" wide and 1-1/4" in diameter for reference...I haven't measured them but the wood is probably a bit under 4".


----------



## thekctermite

Here's the osage orange/hedge/bois d' arc one. Laquer finish on this call. Deft laquer is pretty popular with callmakers. This piece of wood used to be the floor of a barn's hay loft. It's going to yield a number of calls!


----------



## thekctermite

Here's the goncalo alves deck post turned duck call. It sounds good and looks fine but it is a bit plain Jane for my liking.


----------



## thekctermite

This one was a challenge. Maple burl and quite a bit of CA glue for the small holes and inclusions. I friction-applied two coats of tung oil inside and out on the lathe. This one got the Beall buff treatment. This call will be going to my favorite uncle in Denver, who knows he's getting a call but doesn't know what it'll look like.

The bands on all these are laquered to keep them from tarnishing.


----------



## thekctermite

My chocolate lab Moose, who is more of a couch dog than a bird dog these days, is going berzerk with all the duck calling coming from the garage. He stands at the door and cries until I let him come out and hang out. He hasn't hunted in two years because I haven't hunted too much, and he's getting older, but he's made it very clear that he still has the desire and the drive. I'm going to have to take him swimming at the gun club's pond just to cope with the guilt of not taking him hunting the last couple seasons. Since all this call-blowing started a few days ago he's been retrieving everything in sight and bringing it to me, perhaps in an effort to prove he's still got it...Dirty clothes, his toys, a pizza box, etc.


----------



## Ella Menneau P.

thekctermite said:


> Since all this call-blowing started a few days ago he's been retrieving everything in sight and bringing it to me, perhaps in an effort to prove he's still got it...Dirty clothes, his toys, a pizza box, etc.


So cute! Do you have a picture of him? (I'm a sucker for dog stories!)


----------



## thekctermite

That's him in my profile picture, assisting with a recent plumbing job.


----------



## cabinetman

thekctermite said:


> I've been making turkey calls for quite some time and finally decided to start trying my luck with duck calls.



I've tried duck calls, but I can't even sing. Seriously, nice work...they are great looking, nice finish.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Termite those are mighty fine calls. 

When you post pictures, the software allows you to upload up to four images per post. You can insert text anywhere you want ~ above or below each image, and in between any two of them. 

This is much more preferable to making one post for each image. Keeps the thread as compact as possible and it's easier and faster for you too. No big deal for now just FYI for next time you have numerous images (which I hope won't be too long in coming!).


----------



## thekctermite

Thanks Texas Timbers. Good point about the pics!


----------



## TexasTimbers

Termite,

One of my long time customers is Joe Briscoe of JB Custom Calls. For you Texans who might wonder yes he's related to our late governor Dolph Briscoe; he's his nephew. Joe didn't like his uncle's political views any more than I but he does describe Dolph as having been a genuinely good man, apart from his liberal slant. :laughing: All that aside, I furnish Joe with Bois d' Arc and his calls have won competitions. 

I told him he needs to fire his webmaster and he told me he couldn't since it was him. Ha. Anyway, he has a lot more talent making calls than making websites. Here's a few pics and audio files off his site posted with permission.


























Listen to this and tell me you don't want to be in a blind out on some flats, with a black lab all wound up and ready to launch into the water and get them dead ducks! 

Competition Audio File of JB Custom Calls' Single Reed Open Water Duck Call.








.


----------



## jdixon

KC those look great! What is the mouthpiece portion made of? Is that clear plastic? Man almost looks like crystal! Great job.

John


----------



## John in Tennessee

Now do they sound as good as they look. If they do the rest of the people can stop maiking their's.


----------



## thekctermite

jdixon said:


> KC those look great! What is the mouthpiece portion made of? Is that clear plastic? Man almost looks like crystal! Great job.
> 
> John


Thanks John. The inserts are polycarbonate (clear plastic). I'm going to eventually make my inserts from cast acrylic (really nice clear plastic).


----------



## thekctermite

John in Tennessee said:


> Now do they sound as good as they look. If they do the rest of the people can stop maiking their's.


Thanks John. I can't brag too much about the sound since I didn't make the inserts, but I do tweak and tune them to get the sound I want. I'll put it this way...I've been accumulating duck calls for years and they're all going to go into a box for storage because this year I'm using my own. A couple hard-core hunting friends of mine have sworn the same after using them. They'll call ducks. You guys might be surprised at the woodturning talents and creativity in the callmaking community...Some guys' calls are true art.

I made this one this weekend for my cousin in Denver. Curly maple and an aluminum band. I used waterlox for the finish and buffed it on the Beall to really make it shiny smooth.


----------



## thekctermite

Texastimbers, your friend does nice work. I really like his acrylic work with the lazer engraving. Very nice. 

The sound file is good too...Somebody's definitely a competition caller! You do that in a duck blind around here and you get your call taken away!! :laughing: Loud and proud, but that's part of competitive calling. You can tell he's talented on the calls he makes. :yes:


----------



## Bob Willing

*Great looking calls*

Those are some excellent looking calls. Do you make the metal rings? Where do you get the inserts. 

I noticed that you have signed your calls at the end of the barrel by the ring. This is a good idea. Did you burn in you logo etc.

I also make calls but I make my inserts and purchase the guts (tone board and reeds) from HUT products.

Here are a few of my latest calls. I like to laminate various woods to create designs.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Nice calls Bob. 

Y'all should check out termite's turkey calls. When he casually mentioned he's _"...been making turkey calls for quite some time..."_ he was being rather humble.


----------



## Bob Willing

Those are indeed beautiful turkey calls. Almost too beautiful to take in the woods. Great way to display the nature of wood. 

I was inquiring as to the source of the "inserts" because I would like to expand my duck call variety and techniques. I googled shortly after I posted my comments and have found a source for the inserts.


----------



## thekctermite

Those are some beautiful calls you have there Bob. I'm doing some laminated calls with moradillo and zebrawood right now, so I can appreciate what goes into what you've got there. I get my inserts from Echo Calls in Beebe, Arkansas. Call them up and you'll find that they're the nicest people in the world. I haven't used HUT's call guts. I am currently working on developing my own insert and toneboard profile...That will take time to perfect but that's the goal.

Thanks for the compliment TexasTimbers. I promise, I'm new to this. I just got my lathe in December and started dabbling with turkey calls in February or so. A couple months later I was making and selling several a week! Now it has slowed down but I have high hopes for the spring turkey season.


----------



## Bob Willing

I looked up Echo Calls and they are more reasonable than the two that I located. If you are planning on making your own inserts, Hut Products sells a Tone board stopper jig. It is a little expensive at $200.00. It might be a little difficult making your own and getting the same buffed finish on the ID. However you could make them out of wood. Do you make the barrel ID ¾”. The Stopper/Inserts that I make have a ½” ID and the barrels are ¾”. I use a steel mandrel (to turn the barrel) that is about 0.004 smaller in diameter than ¾” and then I have two “o” rings grooves that hold “o” rings to make the compression fitting to hold the barrel. I use the same technique for the stopper. The mandrel method allows you to take the barrel off and turn it around so you can taper the other end because the mandrel does not go all of the way through the barrel.
I will pass the word up here in the UP of Michigan about your Turkey calls. We have a spring and fall season for Turkeys. I sell my calls at local gun shows and if you don’t mine I will pass your site along to inquiries about your Turkey calls. 
I think Brookside Game Calls makes inserts for Turkey calls. 
One caution about about laminating be carfull with your wood choice sometimes different wood are too oily (the oil prevents a good glue joint) and when you insert the stopper over time the wood will split. I had that happen with bolivian rose wood and osag.


----------



## thekctermite

Thanks Bob, referrals are the greatest sales tool there is. I appreciate the gesture very much. I've sold a heck of a lot of calls to folks in Michigan. 

You'll like the Echo inserts. Easier than your way with the o-rings and such. They're very slightly tapered to fit into a 5/8" hole in the barrel, and they friction fit beautifully (you don't taper the hole in the barrel). I also use a mandrel, specifically a pin lock mandrel 5/8" diameter. Mine is long enough to go all the way through to catch the tailstock if I want but I normally do like you said and leave it 3/4 of the way through. The pic illustrates how I'm doing it.

The $200 jig Hut sells is what is considered a "public" jig. Public jigs are never quite right and tend to have a "wal mart call" sound to them. They're a good jumping off point for making your own toneboard but most people tweak them somewhat. I'm making my jigs from wood until I get one I like. Then I'll have a custom jig made to match it...That'll make $200 look inexpensive I'm afraid. Most public jigs sell for over $100. Most callmakers strive to make their own original toneboards and inserts, which I can respect. Purists will call what I'm doing by using Echo's inserts barrel-turning but not callmaking. Mine sound better than Echo's in my opinion but fact is I'm starting with their parts.

I learned some hard lessons with laminating oily woods years ago. I do it on some things, but always use acetone before gluing. Actually the duck call in the pic is moradillo and zebrawood. Moradillo's fairly oily.

In case you haven't found it, www.thogamecallsforums.com is an awesome, friendly online group of callmakers of all sorts. They're as helpful as helpful gets.


----------



## Bob Willing

Termite

Thanks loads for the info. I think I will explore the game call forum. I bet the call you are making is going to be a great contrast of woods. 

I guess what is most rewarding about working with wood is seeing what god and nature has locked within its cell. You never know what a surprise and beauty it unfolds. The second most rewarding is people coming back and telling you how they enjoy what was created for their enjoyment.


----------



## thekctermite

Here's that moradillo and zebrawood call all finished up. This one's being donated to the Fort Bragg wounded warrior turkey hunt benefit auction. Hopefully its purchase will fund getting one of our wounded heroes back into the woods (since the government cut the funding for the hunt :thumbdown.


----------



## thekctermite

Here's a couple I made from wood I got from TexasTimbers.
One is flame box elder and the other is mesquite. On the mesquite one I inlaid Folgers coffee grounds around the barrel.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Folger's coffee grounds? I never heard of anything like that but it looks fantastic. Great job on both of them. 

Let us know if you make some pot calls with any of it.


----------



## thekctermite

I'll definitely be making some pot calls from it. :yes:


----------



## Bob Willing

Termite

I like the mouth piece on your calls as compared to JB's. I sold about 8 of my calls at a gun show this week end and I make my mouth piece similar to yours. My theory is that it should similar to a musical instrument. The buyers liked the mouth piece and said they are easier to blow, which is important to them when using the call all day long.

I did purchase some inserts last week so I am going to make some with the plastic insert. I viewed the duck call blog and am thinking about purchasing a pin lock mandrel, but in the mean time I am making some with my design becasue I have another gun show to go to this week end and I am almost out of calls. I did not have any requests for turkey calls.


----------



## jdixon

Termite those last couple are awesome. Love the inlay with the coffee grounds! I've seen ground up grounds(is that right?) used to fill cracks but using the grounds whole as an inlay is friggin genius! Nice work!

John


----------



## thekctermite

jdixon said:


> Termite those last couple are awesome. Love the inlay with the coffee grounds! I've seen ground up grounds(is that right?) used to fill cracks but using the grounds whole as an inlay is friggin genius! Nice work!
> 
> John


Thanks John! If you liked those what do you think of these??? The one at the top left is a banksia pod with...You guessed it....Folgers coffee. This thing was a nightmare to make, and took a heck of a lot of CA. The other is marbled claro walnut.


----------



## backwater calls

*duck calls*

Where do you order your echo in serts for your calls and how much are they email me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## DuckCaller

*Awsome*

Your call looks great. Im starting to make my own duck call and i really like the look of yours. Where did you get the acrylic tube for the call. again great first call


----------



## thekctermite

Grassy Creek game calls is a good source for inserts and reed materials. I personally use Echo inserts. It really isn't callmaking unless you're making your own inserts though.


----------



## thekctermite

Here's a couple new ones. Lignum vitae and gaboon ebony. The ebony is incredible stuff and I loved turning it. Big bucks though!


----------



## TexasTimbers

Very nice mite. I've got a neighbor with big blackheart persimmon (persimmon is a true ebony) in front of their place and they gave it to me. It's huge, I've posted pictures of it here. The rains this winter kept me from taking it, and I fooled around until summer set in real good and the wife said she wanted to keep it through the summer. But when I whack it down I'll send you a box of it. Ebony is a lot cheaper that way. Of course if you have a little lignum vitae left Mrs. TT would surely like to play with some of that on her lathe I bet. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## thekctermite

TexasTimbers said:


> Very nice mite. I've got a neighbor with big blackheart persimmon (persimmon is a true ebony) in front of their place and they gave it to me. It's huge, I've posted pictures of it here. The rains this winter kept me from taking it, and I fooled around until summer set in real good and the wife said she wanted to keep it through the summer. But when I whack it down I'll send you a box of it. Ebony is a lot cheaper that way. Of course if you have a little lignum vitae left Mrs. TT would surely like to play with some of that on her lathe I bet. :icon_cheesygrin:


Sounds great to me! :thumbsup: I had no idea there was such a thing as blackheart persimmon.


----------



## Robert Faber

can you tell me where you got the acrlylic inserts


----------



## Bob Willing

Echo try this site http://www.echocalls.com/Callparts.html


----------



## Robert Faber

*woods*

can anyone give me a good site to buy woods for calls. 40 years in hunting ducks but new to the call making. Love the unusual woods but dont know if I am asking for trouble starting out:yes:


----------



## Robert Faber

firehawkmph said:


> Looks good Termite,
> I like the lighter cocobolo one. Even thought it's lighter, it still looks great. Sounds like there will be a lot of quackin' goin' on at your place.
> Mike Hawkins



Where did you get the acrylic insert it looks good


----------



## Robert Faber

*wood lathe*

What is the model of the lathe most suited for turning wood for calls


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I know nothing about duck calls (other than that they exist) but they are nice looking non-the-less. Good job.

I seriously like the coffee grounds idea. very cool. Looks like dark cork. What you you mix it with to keep it all in place?



TexasTimbers said:


> Termite those are mighty fine calls.
> 
> When you post pictures, the software allows you to upload up to four images per post. You can insert text anywhere you want ~ above or below each image, and in between any two of them.
> 
> This is much more preferable to making one post for each image. Keeps the thread as compact as possible and it's easier and faster for you too. No big deal for now just FYI for next time you have numerous images (which I hope won't be too long in coming!).


Sorry to split hairs here... You can actually upload 5 pictures per post. But you have to upload the first four first THEN it'll allow you to upload one more, for a total of five images per post.


----------



## Robert Faber

Thank you for the info. Any other accessories I should get along with it to turn some calls??


----------



## Dasher

*Jigs, finishes*

All these calls are incredible! I just joined. Been a woodworker but recentlly go into turning calls. My first question is what is the best way to finish the call for the most glossy finish? 

Also, my son and I really want to start making the insert. What is the best quality jig to get? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bob Willing

Here are three location to search for your answers!
HTTP://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php, http://www.customcalls.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl, http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/

I use "teak oil finish" for all of my calls, duck, goose, predator, deer grunts, and turkey. I soak the call completely immersed for 24 hours, drain and wipe off, let dry for 24 hours than buff with the beall system. This completely saturates the call and make them water resistant. I think the current trend is to use a CA finish. Some call makers use the dipping method in other finishes.

These site will lead you to current mandrels, reeds, brass rings, etc. Each site has a supplier list. You will need to join the site to have full access and make a post. I purchased a public insert jig and am still learning. Members on these site offer call making parts and call making jigs.

So you see there are many different way to finish, make, and turn calls you will need to research what works best for you. Be prepared to spend a lot of $$$$$ for various call making items. Once you are hooked it is never ending.


----------



## Dasher

Thanks so much Bob. I really appreciate it. Interesting you mentioned the Beall buffing system. Was thinking about getting one. Your endorsement pushed me to go ahead. I do see and hear more about the CA system. Seems like the soaking in teak oil though would keep the call from cracking later. 
Again, I appreciate the info. Going to and go ahead and get a public jig and start the journey.


----------



## Bob Willing

Dasher you may want to get the buffing wheels from PSI along with the compounds, they are much cheaper.


----------

